# What do a Elephant and Tomato have in common ???



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 23, 2011)

Jokes :  
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Q:What do a Elephant and a tomato have in common ??? 
A:Neither of them can ride a bike !!! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Person: "Doctor, I feel like a wheelbarrow ..." 
Doctor: "Sir, just don't let people push you around !" 
--------------------------------------------------------------------
And for all you pig owners :
Q:What do you call a pig who knows karate ??? 
A: Pork-Chop !!! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Person 1#: "Why did the computer cross the road ???"
Person 2#: "To get to the other side !!"
Person 1#: "No. Because the chicken programed it !"
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Q: Why did the elephant eat a candle ??
A: because he wanted a light snack !! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------
If you own Chickens :
Q:How do you scramble a  egg ??? 
A: Like this, geg 
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Ha ha ... I hope you had a laugh ... I had and needed one !!! 
Any others you want to share ???


----------



## Crazy Acres (Jan 10, 2012)

I remember this from BYC!


----------



## Lothiriel (Jan 10, 2012)

I laughed.  Most definitely. The first one was so unexpected -- it was my fav. 

Last night my younger brother was trying to crack a few jokes about porcupines...
-------------------------------
Q: What do you call a porcupine without the pork?
A: A pinecone!
-------------------------------
That's the only one I remember right now.  There were a couple more.


----------



## Zfeeder (Feb 28, 2012)

Conventions for pigs.


----------

